# 7 Hills "beer Factory" New Enterprise?



## FinsUp (28/7/06)

Driving down Station Rd (7Hills) today saw this 'BEER FACTO' (sign work in progress) googled it later at work.....
Beer Factory Blog
are these common ? anybody else used this type of service ? :beer: cheers Dave


----------



## Mr Bond (28/7/06)

FinsUp said:


> Driving down Station Rd (7Hills) today saw this 'BEER FACTO' (sign work in progress) googled it later at work.....
> Beer Factory Blog
> are these common ? anybody else used this type of service ? :beer: cheers Dave



First time post as an add, thats novel.

Read the blog and its an ad as well .

Its an extract based beer from what i can tell so its not really how the real brewers do it.
Real micro's use grains and mashem.


----------



## Whistlingjack (28/7/06)

A brew-it-yourself shop has recently opened in my town.

Went in and chatted with the guy who owns it and found that he has a MLT on site! 

The main part of his business, I guess, would be extract. I noticed three 200 litre drums of Coopers extract on the premises.

Well set up with fermenting rooms and bottling/kegging equipment.

A guy I know threw a birthday party for his wife there!


----------



## PostModern (29/7/06)

Brauluver said:


> First time post as an add, thats novel.
> 
> Read the blog and its an ad as well .



Yeah, great intro to a board of web-savvy brewers. I'm sure we'll all be queuing at his door.


----------



## PostModern (29/7/06)

From the blog:


> Apparently it’s not unusual to lose a reasonable percentage of the beer during the bottling process, especially if you bring a few mates along to help.



Pretty sure I read this exact same text somewhere... maybe the Perth Brew On Premises mob? Can't find the URL now... but yeah. Seems like something a franchise would drop out to its franchisors.

EDIT: this is near enough:
http://www.ubrewit.com.au/process/process-step-four/


----------



## /// (29/7/06)

We are such an unsanitary lot too... Post Modern I wondered what that smell was when you were over last...

Better be unsanitary and brew again tomorrow just to keep the infections primed to perfection.


----------



## PostModern (29/7/06)

Yeah homebrewing is unsanitary, that's what they say. I usually keep some infected yeast sludge in my coat pocket. Maybe that was the smell? I like to squish it around and have it ready to pitch into anything fermentable. Sorry about the stains on your sofa Scotty.


----------



## dial90 (29/7/06)

We have a number of brew-on-premises places in Perth and have had for a few years. They do use extract. I have asked at a couple of them if they would ever consider doing full mash and they reckon not because it takes too long, though a couple of them do use some specialty grains.

I have done a couple of brews there. The beer is OK, but I can still taste the extract tang, which is why I only do AG at home now. AG works out cheaper and is definately still better.


----------



## Tseay (29/7/06)

There's been one on the Northern Beaches in Sydney for sometime. I can imagine that it would appeal to those living in apartments etc and those who don't want to invest in equipment Won't be a bad thing if it gets more people into brewing. 

Big question - should beers brewed this way qualify for Brewing Competitions ?

Cheers

T


----------



## dial90 (29/7/06)

Tseay said:


> Big question - should beers brewed this way qualify for Brewing Competitions ?



I don't see why not if you formulate the recipe yourself. It is just as valid a way of brewing as kits, extracts and AG, and they all qualify.


----------



## Doc (29/7/06)

Tseay said:


> There's been one on the Northern Beaches in Sydney for sometime. I can imagine that it would appeal to those living in apartments etc and those who don't want to invest in equipment Won't be a bad thing if it gets more people into brewing.
> 
> Big question - should beers brewed this way qualify for Brewing Competitions ?
> 
> ...



I hear they are doing very well too. You have to book up to six weeks in advance if you want to brew at the weekend. Also heard a rumour they are looking to open another one at Brookvale.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (30/7/06)

This got stuck in my craw......From THEIR blog

"I can see this appealing to two groups of people.........



*People who have made their own beer at home, who want to see how real brewing is done*"


And this gem......


"I will say this, however. If people are impressed with the beer I can make in my loungeroom, they will be blown away by the apparatus at the beer factory."


----------



## PostModern (31/7/06)

I have no problems with BOPs. I do have a problem with this little gem's attempt at gaining market recognition. 

He's done two things that piss me off: one is to sell his operation leveraging himself against homebrew; and secondly the spam/lies such as this thread and the contents of the blog. Both the same person, as far as I can tell, and both using deception to sell the service. Boo!

I think "The Beer Factory" should come and join the forum as himself, or stay away entirely.


----------



## em1998 (31/7/06)

Sounds very interesting I might have to pop my head in for a peek.

@ $150 sounds very expensive + addatives.

Would rather spend $150 and convert to a AG setup


----------



## DJR (31/7/06)

I love this



> Then you add the yeast, and place the fermentor into the fermenting room - a 16.2C sealed room which allows the yeast to work at its best.



16.2 - great for lager fermentation and lagering  

What a load, might get more people into brewing, but really drawing a distinction between this and "homebrew" stuff is a bit off - i bet most people's AG is probably going to be better than the output from this. This is the old "dad and uncle's shit homebrew" tag that is unnecessarily weighed against all homebrewed beer.


----------



## Mr Bond (31/7/06)

He certainly hasn't been back to defend himself or cry innocent.
Any one PM'd him ?


----------



## PostModern (31/7/06)

I just popped him a PM asking him to clarify his position.


----------



## Steve Lacey (31/7/06)

Tseay said:


> Big question - should beers brewed this way qualify for Brewing Competitions ?



NO! Definitely not. These places let you select one of their 200 recipes, not formulate your own. Even if you formulated your own, it is professional equipment and goes against the spirit of amateur comps.

But then, I am also yet to be convinced that it is a valid thing to enter kit-based beer in comps. Do cake comps accept entries made from cake mixes? This is not meant to denigrate kit brewing, just to suggest that I have my doubts about it as a thing to base a competition around. I know that is an argument I'll never win though, so hold your flame-throwers.

Steve


----------



## Tseay (31/7/06)

[. I know that is an argument I'll never win though, so hold your flame-throwers.

Steve
[/quote]


Steve - all viewpoints are legitimate and helpful. 

Putting aside the BOP issue for a moment, as far as kit brewers go, I'm am concerned that we should be encouraging them to do better and eventually gain the skills and confidence to move into more complex forms of the art. Maybe brewing comps are not the way to go, but if the judges do their job correctly, its an opportunity for them to get impartial and usefull feedback. As with ANWABS ( thanks Wee Stu for your help) I am only planning on having two kit categories. 

As far as BOP brews are concerned, well they are still new to the scene and they still have to go up against AG beers in open competition. I am inclined to exclude them, but still consulting.

Cheers

T


----------



## Darren (31/7/06)

We had one of those in Adelaide. Went out of business I think. Was too damn expensive for what you got


cheers

Darren


----------



## Stuster (31/7/06)

I'd say yes. Legally, the customers are making the beer or they would have to pay excise on the beer. Kit brewers control various aspects of fermentation, temp, yeast etc, as well as adding hops/grains to the basic kit.


----------



## bigfridge (31/7/06)

Stuster said:


> Legally, the customers are making the beer or they would have to pay excise on the beer.



They do pay excise - at a reduced rate. The actual classification is 'non-commercial beer produced on commercial equipement'. The ATO considers that the brewer is hiring the equipment from the BOP in order for them to make their beer. As alcohol is being produced in commercial premises, excise must be paid.

These sorts of ventures have been around for at least 20 years but never seem to do much business.

HTH,

David


----------



## Ash in Perth (31/7/06)

wow, for $150 we could go there and 'brew' about 4-5 cartons of VB!!! 

thats a bargain at about $30 a carton!!!!!!!



"If you want to make VB or Corona, you can."
-is this the best he could come up with to make people interested or is this the best he can do... VB, EB, MB, TB, RB, etc etc.


----------



## Pumpy (31/7/06)

Uncle Kenny said:


> Sounds very interesting I might have to pop my head in for a peek.
> 
> @ $150 sounds very expensive + addatives.
> 
> Would rather spend $150 and convert to a AG setup



150 bucks for 50 litres where can you buy 1 litre of beer for three bucks ?

Is it beer :huh: 

Whats malt extract :blink: 

Dont everyone make beer with grains ??? :unsure: 

Pumpy


----------



## Mr Bond (31/7/06)

PostModern said:


> I just popped him a PM asking him to clarify his position.



Looks like "Church Boys" blog has attracted a couple of posts as well.He He.....
Maybe we should Advertise AHB on his blog as way of introducing potential brewers to the real brewing experience!


----------



## Linz (31/7/06)

"Maybe we should Advertise AHB on his blog "


Now there's an idea!!!


----------



## big d (31/7/06)

Well we all have something these guys dont have.Award winning recipes that we share and dont charge $150 bucks for and fridges/sealed coolrooms that arent stuck on 16.5 degrees.And we know how to brew that our mates are envious of.No i dont need a BOP visit to learn how to brew the real/your way.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## big d (31/7/06)

And be warned reading and delving into his blog as i have just done.It takes you to the other side. :blink: 
I bags the spice rack.


----------



## The Beer Factory Seven Hills (2/8/06)

Hi Guys, I stumbled across this thread late last night and thought I would take the opportunity to reply.
I am the owner and manager of The Beer Factory Seven Hills that Dan visited and commented on (although my name is Stuart not Luke!).
Firstly, as he stated, the author of the original entry has no affiliation with us, although we obviously appreciate his observations and positive comments - which reflect the experience of most people who have visited us.
Our aim is to offer anyone who loves a beer a great range, a unique experience, and open the broader publics eyes to the range of possibilities that exist beyond the obligatory slab of VB or New - at a price that is more than affordable, and encourage involvement in creating their own beer rather than simply buying from the large grocery chain box movers!
If you are a dedicated full mash brewer, OBVIOUSLY this is not for aimed at you. Having said that, after working at Lion Nathan for many years, I have spoken to more than enough beer drinkers to realise there are many many guys out there who are passionate about experiencing more from the incredible world of beer, but don't have the time or resources to indulge.
Whilst we do not go through the mashing stage (it is possible but as you know adds additional time, complexity and potential for variability for the novice brewer), the quality and standard of our ingredients and equipment speak for themselves. I will happily stand by the quality, freshness and taste of the beers produced here any day!!
The feedback from visitors and customers has been incredible which is very rewarding.
We are a small family owned, standalone business committed to raising interest and involvement in brewing and tasting great beers, and obviously invite anyone who is truly interested in enjoying a good beer to come and visit us.

Cheers, Stuart Boag
The Beer Factory Seven Hills


----------



## Ash in Perth (2/8/06)

> and open the broader publics eyes to the range of possibilities that exist beyond the obligatory slab of VB or New - at a price that is more than affordable,



but the only clones you name that you can produce are VB and corona. and for $150 for 5 cartons, this is not really more affordable at all. $30 a carton is a little cheaper but a special and liquor land could probably hit that. 

i dont mean to be taking the piss but you do contradict yourself.


----------



## Tseay (2/8/06)

Hi Stuart - what are your opening hours?


----------



## Kai (2/8/06)

Steve Lacey said:


> But then, I am also yet to be convinced that it is a valid thing to enter kit-based beer in comps. Do cake comps accept entries made from cake mixes? This is not meant to denigrate kit brewing, just to suggest that I have my doubts about it as a thing to base a competition around. I know that is an argument I'll never win though, so hold your flame-throwers.
> 
> Steve



My experience with kit beers is they can vary hugely depending on how the fermentation is managed. I think that's sufficient merit for competition standard.


----------



## PostModern (2/8/06)

Hi Stuart,

Glad you came and clarified. You must understand our cynicism and even acrimony when a new member posts nothing but a link to a blog about a new venture. AHB is pretty quick at pulling up the spammers and sharks and this thread had all the signs of a spammer. Hell, we still haven't heard a second peep out of Finsup.

All the best with your new business. Maybe you'd like to hang around a bit and get some ideas for new recipes? 

Cheers,
PoMo.


----------



## RobboMC (2/8/06)

On the subject of allowing kit based brews into competitions,
if any brewer can win a prize in a comp with a kit then they must be doing enough to alter the kit to earn the prize.

After just one year of doing mostly 'just kits' I have sworn off brewing this way. My brews are now what I am calling 'kit plus' and some of the results bear absolutely no resemblence to the original kit. 

Trouble is I still have about 50 litres of basically tasteless kit beer in the cupboard that will make good lawn mowing beer and the lawn isn't growing very fast at the moment.

A guy across the road started brewing at Xmas, and I dutifully made nice remarks about his beer that tasted much like apple cider. When I gave him one of my "Golden Ale" that was neatly hopped and brewed with liquid malts and golden syrup his eyes nearly popped out of his head with enthusiasm. He was using the same kits as me, but the results were vastly different. Kits are basically bittered malt extract with insufficient flavouring or aroma hops to make a really decent beer.


----------



## The Beer Factory Seven Hills (2/8/06)

Morning Guys,
Tseay, our opening hours are 11-7 week days, 9 - 4 on Saturday (closed Sunday - you need one day to focus on drinking!)
Ash, We have a range of about 80 - 90 beers that are similar to commercial ones. Interestingly (and pleasingly) most people are going for the imported premium range - Itallian Pilsner, Cream Ale, Belgians etc). The actual prices range from $135 (VB, Extra Dry types), to $150 for the imported premium types per brew - and if you count 330ml bottles you get 6 cartons. The prices are fairly attractive, but the main thing is to get guys into the experience and trying something different.
PoMo, thanks for that - always keen to develop and improve what we offer.
Cheers Stuart Boag The Beer Factory Seven Hills


----------



## Tseay (2/8/06)

Thanks Stuart, I'll swing by and have look. By the way before you went to Lion Nathan, you didn't happen to work for Wills, now BAT.


----------



## Tseay (2/8/06)

RobboMC said:


> On the subject of allowing kit based brews into competitions,
> if any brewer can win a prize in a comp with a kit then they must be doing enough to alter the kit to earn the prize.
> 
> After just one year of doing mostly 'just kits' I have sworn off brewing this way. My brews are now what I am calling 'kit plus' and some of the results bear absolutely no resemblence to the original kit.
> ...



Robbo, we'll see how we go with the kit part of the comp. Bear in mind that an important part of any comp is providing feedback to the brewer as to how they can improve. If a kit brewer is interested enough to enter a comp then she/he is ready to join the dark side.


----------



## The Beer Factory Seven Hills (2/8/06)

Hi Tseay, one and the same from Wills - (now that's a blast from the past!!). Look forward to cathing up
Stu


----------



## bconnery (2/8/06)

A mate of mine used one here in Brisbane while setting up his first homebrew attempts. 

He made an Irish Red Ale. 

Now it was a tasty beer with a nice hop level and good malt taste. 

But it wasn't red!

It wasn't even light red, or approaching amber. In fact it was quite pale. 

They had basically given him pale extract with a little bit of crystal I think. 



Having said that it sure did get drunk quickly...


----------



## poppa joe (2/8/06)

Robbomac...
How much Golden Syrup do you use..????????????
I made a double batch of Faaarmland Lager Golden syrup malt corn syrup dextrose ..
Accidently added too much water(borrowed the fermenter)..
Got 150 stubbies ,,instead of 120....
Turned out Very Nice,,,,,,,,
PJ


----------



## big d (2/8/06)

Well no matter what you think i wish stu and co all the best in there venture as small business has the pointy end of the stick aimed at them with viguor from many directions.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## SnakeDoctor (10/2/14)

Old thread revive time but couldn't find one newer - I was really disappointed with this place, went there with a friend to try it out, all the beers turned out way undercarbed and went stale (cardboard and sour) VERY fast.

Ross's fresh wort kits from craftbrewer.com.au were amazing in comparison.


----------



## lael (11/2/14)

Similar experience a long time ago - I suspect they carb them low to make it easier to fill the bottles from the taps. Did their belgian - way underattenuated - I didn't know it at the time, but so sickly sweet. Used for smoking now 

Their ginger beer is like an alco-pop lemonade - didn't mind that one at all!! in fact if anyone knows how to make it I'd love the recipe.


----------

